# full 3 inch intake snorkel



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

well i managed to run a full 3 inch and was able to run it through the steering hoop rather than around it, got a tight bend running it that way with the 3 inch flex pipe, so i may go back and run it around the side just so the bend isnt as drastic, but you talk about wild looking, a 3 inch center snork lol
i found the 3 inch flex at a local specialty shop, and it flexes like a bendy straw lol, plus it holds the bend one bent. i took a few pics of it as i went and when its all done and painted i may post em up on here. but with the new 840 i had to figure something out lol:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool... cant wait to see it.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL **** 3 inches.....Be carefully when u pin the throttle it may suck ur head into the snorkel....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep post them babys up.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ware day at mayne!?


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonder if you put a 90 on it if it will line up with center. Then you could run the cvt intake on the left side. Don't know if that's what you did, but it would look a lot better if you had the 3" in the middle.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree, 3" in the center would look cool.


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

it is a 3 inch center snork, and i was up til 3 am or so wednesday night getting all the heat cycles on the 840 and getting the snork done foor the dyno, thursday, it really didnt get a perfect tune, nor the ignition mod tuned due to they said they didnt know how, so now it is running good at low end a bit rich in the midrange and pig rich up top, on top of that they had me take out the epi clutch springs and go back with stock for their dyno, and ended up useing a set of passenger car wheels and radial tires to make the pulls i found out afterward, sooooo ive been busy the last few days with all this stuff and am seeking out a dyno that can tune this high compression bastard, i will try to post up a pic or two later.....i still havent even painted it yet haha


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

ok i uploaded a few here they are



















i have a ton more thought about doin a write up when its completely finished, the hose is the hard thing to find around here in a true 3 inch, but i found a specialty shop that carries it, but you have to know specificly what its used for to get it....pain in the *** lol, but one thing we did learn is that pulling the airbox lid on the dyno didnt gain any over the 3 inch snorkel, it flows great, as a side note i had to weld a small bracket to the steering hoop brace to use as a place to ringclamp the 3 inch pvc to.


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

it olny let me upload 2 on the first one so hears another


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking good...waiting on the rest


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

That's cool. I did mine in 3" to but I used 3" mandrel bent tubing to save space. I'm glad to hear I can go up to an 840cc on this set up. hear is some bad pic's of mine.
























hear are some better pic's
































wow I had more pic's then I thought.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Very clean looking!


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Man I'm not one for side snorkels, but that is a super clean look.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks I try to keep a clean look on my Fab's. However I need to redo under the fender its ugly. It did its job and I had to put bigger jets in from stock to run it.


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

that is the nicest side snork I've seen, but I'm not fond of them on the side, too easy to dip.


----------



## rebel102285 (Mar 25, 2009)

is that flex tubing stiff enough so it will not compress when the intake sucks in?


----------

